# Interface help - Shoes, Saddle, Bibs



## gdackerm (Jun 23, 2012)

After a couple races and long rides in the past few weeks, I've come to the conclusion that I'm fed up with my shoes, saddle and bibs. I've been using specialized shoes for the last several years, Romin saddle for the last 5 years, and Squadra race bibs for the last 4 seasons. Anyone know of some good sites for reviews on this equipment other than Amazon or obviously biased web sites? 

Of course, demo models are great but I have no idea where you can do that. My team has a strong relationship with Specialized and even getting demos from them is not that simple. 

I have only worn SIDI, Specialized, and Shimano shoes and I can pretty much go back and fourth. However, the 2015 Sworks shoes have gone a different direction for my feet, painful after only a 20 - 30 miles.

Anyone ever try the Cuore bibs? I ride occasionally with a strava ambassador and he loves the pad in the Cuore bibs. They are discounted this weekend and cheaper than I can find elsewhere. BTW - I AM NOT ASKING for strava validation. Just want to know if you like Cuore bibs?

As you can tell I'm a bit frustrated/desperate. Any useful advice is sincerely appreciated!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It would help if you described in detail what's wrong with your current kit. You can find people who like any particular brand but that won't tell you if that brand works for you.


----------

